# Chausson Flash 04 fridge



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

The fridge catch, the one in the centre of the door has jammed in the locked position, fortunately with the door open. Even if the catch is replaced I can see this happening again, is there a solution to this?
Thank you


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I expect its the same as mine.

The piece of plastic that you slide from side to side has probably come unshipped from the lever that closes the fridge. It will pull off in the direction about 45 degrees up and towards you from outside the door. 

There is also a screw so you can take it all apart 

I live with it happening from time to time.


----------



## SoKoTo (Nov 17, 2009)

*Fridge catch*

Our catch didn't work at all! However, Dometic sent a 'technician' to replace it at our home since the van, though imported, was still under warranty - no charge. So if your van is quite new, contact them.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Also have a look at the small spacer washers on the hinges, they sometimes fail and the door drops just enough to cause the latch to hang up, or not lock at all

Chris


----------

